# SPAM For SALE: Fat Chance Yo Eddy, Slingshot, Ritchey fillet brazed custom road bike



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Vintage Fat Chance Yo Eddy, Slingshot, Custom Fillet Brazed Ritchey Road Bike - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

Pick up some crazy awesome bikes from me.

1991 Fat Chance Yo Eddy
14.5 inch ctc, 15 3/4 inch ctt
Does not include headset
$800 obo
PICS HERE: https://photobucket.com/fatchanceyoeddy

1991 Slingshot
16 inch ctc, 18.5 ctt
True Temper OX Ultra II
Slingshot made 1" forks
$500
PICS HERE: https://photobucket.com/1991slingshot

1981 Fillet Brazed Custom Ritchey road bike SOLD pending payment
18.5 inch ctc, 19 inch ctt, 20.5 inch top tube ctc
Columbus tubing
Campagnolo dropouts
Note: seat tube binder bolt is 4.5 mm
Rear spacing 120mm
$600 for frame and forks only
$800 for frame, forks, Excellent condition 1" Chris King No Logo threaded headset and brand new Phil Wood stainless steel bottom bracket with 119mm spindle for a touring triple, and Campagnolo friction downtube shifters with the flat blade.
PICS HERE: https://photobucket.com/fbritchey

1990 Klein Pinnacle in red
xs or 18"
$300

1997 Ibis Hakkalugi
$800
https://photobucket.com/lugi

Still have huge amount of sweet parts. Salsa ala carte, Ibis Hakkalugi, vintage bikes and parts - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

you go girl.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You crack me up.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

WTH... are you going roadie or something? OR is your stable that deep???

EDIT... saw one of the frames is a roadie.... you have a deep stable.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, I have a ridiculous number of bikes! Just toning it down a notch to rotate my bikes so I can appreciate the ones I have. Thanks, R!

Plus, I realized that I don't really like riding on the road all the much. Keeping two modern road bikes and that's it.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

G, that Ritchey is gorgeous...

made me go out and measure my track bike to see if I could make it work, damn, too small.

I guess I could make it work if I was german and had a 400mm roadie seatpost 


Just curious, how tall are you, and how did it fit?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> G, that Ritchey is gorgeous...
> 
> made me go out and measure my track bike to see if I could make it work, damn, too small.
> 
> ...


Steve

I'm 5'4" (and a half!) and it fit well. I usually ride a 51cm road bike so go figure.

And I know it's gorgeous. It is so freaking pretty that it's about the only time I sought out and got a beautiful wheelset made for it. I have spent a lot of time staring at it. But...at the end of the day, I only want to ride it around 10 miles max and that keeps me local which makes me not want it to get stolen or dinged, scratched, or dented so....my steel vintage road bikes are heading out the door.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Was hoping the Yo would be a keeper for you. That was a cool bike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> Was hoping the Yo would be a keeper for you. That was a cool bike.


Actually, it is. And then came the Team and I felt like I wanted to keep just one. Sorry, let me know if you want it back and I'll send it just as it came to me.


----------

